

Google StreetView using camels to travel Arabian desert - BrandonMarc
http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/national/google-straps-camera-to-camels-back-for-street-view-of-arabian-desert

======
jason46
Google should trade the Camel for a tank, the biggest tank they can find.

